# nhận sản xuất đồng hồ làm quà lưu niệm, bán đồng hồ kỷ niệm ngày thành lập quân đội



## nhiquatang (3/7/20)

Đồng hồ gỗ để bàn làm quà tặng giáo viên
Đồng hồ kỷ niệm ngày thành lập
Đồng hồ lưu niệm, quà tặng nhân viên
Đồng hồ làm quà tặng họp mặt lớp
Đồng hồ kỷ niệm ngày sinh nhật công ty

Chuyên sản xuất đồng hồ gỗ, làm đồng hồ meca, đồng hồ pha lê sang trọng. Đồng hồ để bàn là món quà sang trọng và ý nghĩa trong các dịp lễ quan trọng

Công ty chuyên sản xuất đồng hồ quà tặng kỷ niệm ngày thành lập quân đội, nhận làm đồng hồ để bàn làm quà tặng quốc hội. Cơ sở nhận sản xuất đồng hồ kỷ niệm ngày thành lập trường, bán đồng hồ làm quà tặng giáo viên, quà tặng nhân viên xuất sắc. Là cơ sở sản xuất đồng hồ uy tín giá cả phải chăng chúng tôi cam kết đảm bảo chất lượng sản phẩm và giao hàng đúng thời gian theo yêu cầu của khách hàng

MỌI THẮC MẮC XIN LIÊN HỆ : Lê Gấm
hotline/zalo: *0962 24 27 24*
mobile: *034 260 4566*
tell: 024 3360 2345
email: *nhiquatang123@gmail.com*
web:*quatangvietnam.com.vn or quaquocgia.com*
add: *Tòa nhà B10 – khu đấu giá Vạn Phúc – đường Tố Hữu – Hà Đông -Hà Nội*
*
*
























































































Mọi thắc mắc xin liên hệ : *Mss Gấm*
hotline: *0962 24 27 24*
mobile: *034 260 4566*
tell: 024 3360 2345
email: *nhiquatang123@gmail.com*
web:*quatangvietnam.com.vn or quaquocgia.com*


----------

